
Show HN: A TodoMVC built with React Easy State (editable code example) - thenewestkid
https://codesandbox.io/s/github/solkimicreb/react-easy-state/tree/master/examples/todo-mvc?module=%2Fsrc%2FtodosStore.js
======
fiatjaf
To this day, managing state in React remains an open issue.

